# Petition of support to state of georgia for proposed spring bear season, bow only on public land.



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

Is there a way to really organize and start a petition on here and how many people would need to sign to get a serious reaction out of lawmakers. I'll be first to sign this petition and let's see where it goes, share this with your friends and let's see if an impact can be made. This petition to organize a spring bear hunt in the state of Ga. and will be presented to the georgia assembly.
 For expanded harvest opportunity to hunters, revenue to the state and overall better management of the species. Proposed season for black bear with archery equipment only on public land during the spring mating cycle in june. Possible quota for georgia residents only. Respond back to this thread with your name and support for this issue. 
1. Christian A Hughey


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 31, 2021)

2 things I would want to know before a spring bear hunt was instituted:
1.  Do the state bear biologists support it?

2.  Would bear hunters and turkey hunters be sharing the woods?


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 31, 2021)

I would prefer it be sometime after turkey season, even into the summer. 

Why no guns?


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I would prefer it be sometime after turkey season, even into the summer.
> 
> Why no guns?


Keep down on harvest numbers! I have nothing against guns and I would be for them if allowed


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jan 31, 2021)

John Harris ,fully support!


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> 2 things I would want to know before a spring bear hunt was instituted:
> 1.  Do the state bear biologists support it?
> 
> 2.  Would bear hunters and turkey hunters be sharing the woods?


 That's what I would like to know as well, certainly would like all of they're support on this. I would personally like to see june be target month. After turkey season would be fine although a concurrent season with turkey wouldn't be out of the question for me but I personally think you would be able to achieve larger trophy bear success numbers when they are coming into the spring mating pattern.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jan 31, 2021)

Open the weekend after turkey season and close sometime in late June.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 31, 2021)

Who do we pay on the golf course? That's how most things in government get done. But yes, ye got my support.
Strother Shwacker


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2021)

I believe you fellas are opening a can of worms you might end up wishing you hadnt. As Charlie has alluded to, these things can take a bad turn. Especially now.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 31, 2021)

Last week of May and first week of June I have the biggest bears on camera. I'm all for it. Obviously we ain't getting it done in the fall. Bear population continues to climb and in my opinion, it's higher than it should be. To many problem bears . They have exceeded their carry capacity and population is spilling into areas they don't belong and just creating problems.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 31, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> That's what I would like to know as well, certainly would like all of they're support on this. I would personally like to see june be target month. After turkey season would be fine although a concurrent season with turkey wouldn't be out of the question for me but I personally think you would be able to achieve larger trophy bear success numbers when they are coming into the spring mating pattern.



The bear rut is June-July. This would be a great time for a hunt imo.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 31, 2021)

@Christian hughey,
How 'bout a primitive weapons bear season instead of firearm or archery? That'd be a ton of fun I believe?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

How about a spring deer season too?


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> How about a spring deer season too?


No thanks, spring bear is acceptable elsewhere. Why not here?


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> The bear rut is June-July. This would be a great time for a hunt imo.


I agree fully


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Who do we pay on the golf course? That's how most things in government get done. But yes, ye got my support.
> Strother Shwacker


 lol just something I'm trying. Someone said the antis seem to organize better than hunters on these issues. If this doesnt get the support necessary to get notice then whatever we tried. But the biologist and dnr do see these threads and they have alot of influence. With the right amount of support they may see the logic behind it and the extra dollar signs. The dog hunters got new legislation passed simply by sticking to it!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> No thanks, spring bear is acceptable elsewhere. Why not here?




I'd rather hunt spring deer.

Any reason we can't hunt spring deer but it would be acceptable to hunt spring bear?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd rather hunt spring deer.
> 
> Any reason we can't hunt spring deer but it would be acceptable to hunt spring bear?


Go ahead.  Ain't nobody stopping you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Go ahead.  Ain't nobody stopping you.



Sorry chief, I cain't be breakin' law while I'm on probation.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd rather hunt spring deer.
> 
> Any reason we can't hunt spring deer but it would be acceptable to hunt spring bear?


Yes because spring bear is accepted in other parts of the country. Cant tell you anywhere you can go spring deer hunting. Spring is the deer's time to have babies and bears are just the opposite, they are just now breeding at this time, also feeding from a long harsh winter. Just as you have coyote season in may to combat the predation on fawns they should have a similar management program to combat predation of fawn from bear aswell.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know a mountain hunter or any hunter that lives in North ga mountains that would say no to a spring season. My guess would be that 90 percent of them are not on social media or on this forum. Not to mention all the folks that are on here that don't comment. I'd say the support would be huge if asked on a individual basis.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Sows with extremely young cubs typically leave them in a “nurse tree” for many hours of the day while she goes about her business. Ive personally seen dozens of unattended cubs sleeping in trees in the spring up into july. Reason enough to explain why there is no difference between a spring bear season and spring deer season.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd rather hunt spring deer.
> 
> Any reason we can't hunt spring deer but it would be acceptable to hunt spring bear?



You should start a spring deer petition in the deer forum if this is the way you feel.

To answer your question, Bears are very active in the late spring and summer in North Georgia, the hunting experience would be high quality. I dont see a point in commenting on spring deer hunting because this is the bear forum.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Sows with extremely young cubs typically leave them in a “nurse tree” for many hours of the day while she goes about her business. Ive personally seen dozens of unattended cubs sleeping in trees in the spring up into july. Reason enough to explain why there is no difference between a spring bear season and spring deer season.


I've seen that also but I bet far more cubs are abandoned during the fall since the season is so much longer. It's a subject nobody talks about but in a hunting situation it is very easy for a hunter to shoot a sow that has cubs in the area and simply doesn't see them. I've seen them often lagging behind a long ways .


----------



## jbogg (Jan 31, 2021)

I would need a much better understanding of the impact of a spring bear hunt before I could support it. I do not believe it would be the panacea to bring white tail numbers back in the mountains. Look no further than places like Prince of Wales island with one of highest densities of black bear  anywhere and the Sitka Blacktail deer numbers are also thriving.  If the dog bear hunt is expanded one day coupled with a spring bear hunt I could see bear numbers getting knocked back in a big way to the point where it might be very difficult hunting them in the fall which is something I really enjoy doing.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 31, 2021)

A week long spring archery season wouldn't have harvest numbers high enough to be detrimental to the population. If coupled with a fee, it would generate revenue that could be poured into summer foodplots and what not. If Georgia was the first in the east it would be make quiet a buzz. Georgia has a booming black bear population that is a result of good management and sound science. Why not let other states look to us as a positive example of conservationaly sustained bear hunting. The problem that I see when it comes to uniting together to accomplish a goal, is everyone wants what "they" want and puts their own spin on it. When you listen to these comments in the public settings you'll hear a guy rant for 10 minutes about an issue that him and maybe 3 other people are having trouble with. It's like hearing a room full of children with 1 school teacher. Appeasing everyone ain't possible nor productive. If we're to influence the powers that be, we're going to have to be unified with one specific goal. (This is the biggest obstacle to overcome). Dog hunters were together on one subject. They didn't want the world turned upside down. They simply wanted an opportunity to have a small window kill season with their dogs. If we wanna get something done, let's follow that approach. I'm no biologist but then again..... Bruce Jenner ain't no woman either ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I dont see a point in commenting on spring deer hunting because this is the bear forum.



Yet you see a point in responding to my comment.

Spring bear hunting makes about as much sense to me as spring deer hunting.

Se post #22.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Yes because spring bear is accepted in other parts of the country. Cant tell you anywhere you can go spring deer hunting. Spring is the deer's time to have babies and bears are just the opposite, they are just now breeding at this time, also feeding from a long harsh winter. Just as you have coyote season in may to combat the predation on fawns they should have a similar management program to combat predation of fawn from bear aswell.



I don't much care what is accepted in other parts of the country when it comes to hunting.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jan 31, 2021)

Someone should draw up a petition, we can talk about it all day long but we need some action. Just saying.  I would but I ain't smart enough.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

Timberjack86 said:


> Someone should draw up a petition, we can talk about it all day long but we need some action. Just saying.  I would but I ain't smart enough.


 just need enough feedback and this forum thread could be submitted as a form of petition but as another member mentioned support on this site alone probably wouldn't be enough to get notice. Just wondering if enough attention is drawed to something like this the next steps could fall into place.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I don't much care what is accepted in other parts of the country when it comes to hunting.


 well the bear community doesnt care too much about what you care for as the other gentlemen said if you have a problem about deer hunting take it to the deer forum. Thanks


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 31, 2021)

I wouldn't be against it, given sound biological reasoning and results. But I believe you would have to petition the Georgia legislature as opposed to the dnr. Pretty sure Georgia law mandates that game animals only be hunted between the dates of Aug 15 and May 15.  That would have to be changed 1st before it was left to the DNR to add a season.
 To me, it seems like a week would hardly be worth it for me to gear up for it... but that would not prevent me from supporting it for others.
 Good luck, I am a firm believer In hunters speaking out for their own interests.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Except you all are instigating a totally unnecessary faction into the mix. Id have to look at the numbers but Im nearly positive that GA already has the most liberal bear season in the country, and the most tags of any eastern state, and now dogs are in the mix, and youre still screaming for MORE?!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 31, 2021)

^ Valid. 
 My personal opinion is that I would like to see less dog hunting, more than I would like to see a Spring opportunity.
 Seems like the dogs kind of shut my game down. But that's just me. My camper is directly between Chestatee and Chattahoochee WMAs.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Except you all are instigating a totally unnecessary faction into the mix. Id have to look at the numbers but Im nearly positive that GA already has the most liberal bear season in the country, and the most tags of any eastern state, and now dogs are in the mix, and youre still screaming for MORE?!!!


 yes we are screaming a new opportunity to georgia hunting I am all for expanded opportunities as long as it doesnt have a negative impact. The dog hunt was introduced to solve a problem in certain areas that us still hunters wasn't getting done in that agreed liberal season. If you dont want to hunt in the spring you can always stay home! I enjoy the hunt anytime and I think this would be a perfect time to try and get on some trophy bears while they are getting back on feeding schedules and trying to mate.


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 31, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> ^ Valid.
> My personal opinion is that I would like to see less dog hunting, more than I would like to see a Spring opportunity.
> Seems like the dogs kind of shut my game down. But that's just me. My camper is directly between Chestatee and Chattahoochee WMAs.


 man I was looking forward to that steak this year maybe next season. You know where i will be starting out. I have not seen a lack of sign and i did get to see one this season just not quite close enough to poke him but did end up with another nice cohutta buck. The sign says they are still in there. Unfortunately I think the dogs are here to stay but I do think a short spring bow season would be just the fix for that aswell if the bow hunters get a shot in the off season at the best time for them there is no reason the dogs cant have a turn if that's the tool dnr is utilizing to balance the population in that area.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 1, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> well the bear community doesnt care too much about what you care for as the other gentlemen said if you have a problem about deer hunting take it to the deer forum. Thanks



I am part of the "bear community".

As far as deer hunting in the spring goes, I was using it as a direct comparison. I guess that went over your head.

It's a moot point. There will not be a spring bear season in Georgia. 

Thanks


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 1, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I am part of the "bear community".
> 
> As far as deer hunting in the spring goes, I was using it as a direct comparison. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> ...


 Not a very good comparison or point made sir. It sure did go over my head cause it dont make good sense. Thanks


----------



## Rulo (Feb 1, 2021)

Year round bear season for sure, bow, rifle, corn and dogs.....!!!!!!!!!!. Like the deer , they are thick as fleas up here!  NOT.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 2, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> A week long spring archery season wouldn't have harvest numbers high enough to be detrimental to the population. If coupled with a fee, it would generate revenue that could be poured into summer foodplots and what not. If Georgia was the first in the east it would be make quiet a buzz. Georgia has a booming black bear population that is a result of good management and sound science. Why not let other states look to us as a positive example of conservationaly sustained bear hunting. The problem that I see when it comes to uniting together to accomplish a goal, is everyone wants what "they" want and puts their own spin on it. When you listen to these comments in the public settings you'll hear a guy rant for 10 minutes about an issue that him and maybe 3 other people are having trouble with. It's like hearing a room full of children with 1 school teacher. Appeasing everyone ain't possible nor productive. If we're to influence the powers that be, we're going to have to be unified with one specific goal. (This is the biggest obstacle to overcome). Dog hunters were together on one subject. They didn't want the world turned upside down. They simply wanted an opportunity to have a small window kill season with their dogs. If we wanna get something done, let's follow that approach. I'm no biologist but then again..... Bruce Jenner ain't no woman either ?


Matt I agree with you.Im just reading this thread, and many on the bear forum as of the last couple of years, and wondering how the heck many of these guys could agree on anything. Its baffling to see adult men go back and forth like this. If one will argue this way with a stranger I can only imagine what kind of whining and crying there wives have to deal with. I love to hunt bears, I live in Woodstock so I have no idea how they affect the mountain deer population all I can go on is what my friends, the 2 or 3 that actually live in the mountains, have to say. Otherwise Ill admit, I'm just a visiter to that ecosystem and best let those educated on the subject speak. I am working on a Masters degree and will finish next year but it is not in bear biology, though it is a degree in science degree, APN, I am not a bear biologist.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

Rulo said:


> Year round bear season for sure, bow, rifle, corn and dogs.....!!!!!!!!!!. Like the deer , they are thick as fleas up here!  NOT.


Nobody said they were thick and I haven't had any issues harvesting deer in them hills. I think that's an old mountain man myth to keep people away. If you cant kill deer up there you cant kill em anywhere. This is good though. This is what I was looking for, feedback. Positive or negative!!


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Matt I agree with you.Im just reading this thread, and many on the bear forum as of the last couple of years, and wondering how the heck many of these guys could agree on anything. Its baffling to see adult men go back and forth like this. If one will argue this way with a stranger I can only imagine what kind of whining and crying there wives have to deal with. I love to hunt bears, I live in Woodstock so I have no idea how they affect the mountain deer population all I can go on is what my friends, the 2 or 3 that actually live in the mountains, have to say. Otherwise Ill admit, I'm just a visiter to that ecosystem and best let those educated on the subject speak. I am working on a Masters degree and will finish next year but it is not in bear biology, though it is a degree in science degree, APN, I am not a bear biologist.


I agree 100. My intention wasn't to stir the pot but to seek input of others and gather support from officials and sportsmen alike to further what I feel would be a good move, not to say my opinion is completely right, nor the only one.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Not a very good comparison or point made sir. It sure did go over my head cause it dont make good sense. Thanks



I wish I could type it out in crayon for you.

I'll try one more time to make it simple.

IMO we need spring bear hunting about as much as we need spring deer hunting.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I agree 100. My intention wasn't to stir the pot but to seek input of others and gather support from officials and sportsmen alike to further what I feel would be a good move, not to say my opinion is completely right, nor the only one.


Christian I like the idea a lot! I would love it man. I think your post was great and it gave me a lot to think about brother.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

Joe Brandon said:


> Christian I like the idea a lot! I would love it man. I think your post was great and it gave me a lot to think about brother.


Thanks bud its guys like us that keep the hunt alive, and in good standings with general public by having a logical discussion  on topics instead of just ranting about it. I would like to see the sport progress and offer new opportunity to georgia hunters. Is it a very long shot?, YES. But with the right interest aimed at the right people. Things could happen. I certainly plan to speak with mr hammond on the subject and see where he personally would stand on the matter but I was kind of hoping that if he did read over alot of these threads this one should catch his attention, I would hope he would weigh in his honest opinion positive or negative. Glad to have your support and I will definitely  be taking the issue to the next public input who ever is with me will be welcome to join in on the next discussion hearing on it.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I wish I could type it out in crayon for you.
> 
> I'll try one more time to make it simple.
> 
> IMO we need spring bear hunting about as much as we need spring deer hunting.


AND I WILL TYPE IN ALL CAPS FOR YOU, THAT IS YOUR OPINION AND YOURS ALONE APPARENTLY. NOT NECESSARILY RIGHT OR WRONG BUT DEFINITELY NOT A TOTAL CONSENSUS OF EVERYONES OPINION, YOU HAVE HAD YOUR SAY. WE GET IT!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Feb 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd rather hunt spring deer.
> 
> Any reason we can't hunt spring deer but it would be acceptable to hunt spring bear?


 No antlers, and the does are super pregnant. And lemme slap you with this, we hunt deer in their rut, why not bears in their rut? Mic drop.


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 2, 2021)

Its neat to see and a great victory for hunters everywhere to see the senator Wiener from California recently backed off on his bear ban bill. It happened because of bout 20,000 online petitioners. That dont include all the e-mail hits and social media blast he received on the subject. He failed to realize the organization of the hunting community and its ability to keep population numbers, harvest numbers, negative bear/human conflict numbers and many other related numbers for the last 40 years! (The numbers don't lie). UIf we as hunters could really Unite, we're quiet the force to be reckoned with! Sound science and billions of dollars spent nationwide that go toward furthering our passions that in turn further the well being of countless animal species. We just gotta approach the issues together and act like we got a lil' sense?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 2, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Its neat to see and a great victory for hunters everywhere to see the senator Wiener from California recently backed off on his bear ban bill. It happened because of bout 20,000 online petitioners. That dont include all the e-mail hits and social media blast he received on the subject. He failed to realize the organization of the hunting community and its ability to keep population numbers, harvest numbers, negative bear/human conflict numbers and many other related numbers for the last 40 years! (The numbers don't lie). UIf we as hunters could really Unite, we're quiet the force to be reckoned with! Sound science and billions of dollars spent nationwide that go toward furthering our passions that in turn further the well being of countless animal species. We just gotta approach the issues together and act like we got a lil' sense?


That was cool to see! If you can get the far left California to back off a bear hunting bill, anything can be done!!


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Its neat to see and a great victory for hunters everywhere to see the senator Wiener from California recently backed off on his bear ban bill. It happened because of bout 20,000 online petitioners. That dont include all the e-mail hits and social media blast he received on the subject. He failed to realize the organization of the hunting community and its ability to keep population numbers, harvest numbers, negative bear/human conflict numbers and many other related numbers for the last 40 years! (The numbers don't lie). UIf we as hunters could really Unite, we're quiet the force to be reckoned with! Sound science and billions of dollars spent nationwide that go toward furthering our passions that in turn further the well being of countless animal species. We just gotta approach the issues together and act like we got a lil' sense?


Keep the discussion going, tell your friends. Unity on these issues are found places like this. GON has a wide reach of sportsmen and opinions to go with them.  I see an overwhelming interest in the topic, we only got a couple guys on here eating crayons this time and that is a surprise. Enough pressure can be applied to at least motion a discussion on the issue.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> AND I WILL TYPE IN ALL CAPS FOR YOU, THAT IS YOUR OPINION AND YOURS ALONE APPARENTLY. NOT NECESSARILY RIGHT OR WRONG BUT DEFINITELY NOT A TOTAL CONSENSUS OF EVERYONES OPINION, YOU HAVE HAD YOUR SAY. WE GET IT!



Right back at ya ace.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 2, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> And lemme slap you with this, we hunt deer in their rut, why not bears in their rut? Mic drop.




Great point.

Hunt bears in the spring during their rut instead of in the fall.

I'm on board.


----------



## Rulo (Feb 2, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Nobody said they were thick and I haven't had any issues harvesting deer in them hills. I think that's an old mountain man myth to keep people away. If you cant kill deer up there you cant kill em anywhere. This is good though. This is what I was looking for, feedback. Positive or negative!!



Who said anything about having issues harvesting deer? You know for some of us its not all about numbers or points.....

Now the bears.......do you have problems killing bears?    One has from September 9th until ......what?   January 10th on private property and ... December 26th on the CNF......

Need more time?

Think we should hunt them for how long in the Spring? 2, 4, or 6 weeks?

Not to mention the bear dog crowd coming on board on more and more WMAs in the not too distant future......and they look like their really good at harvesting bears!

how much pounding do you think the bear population can take?

Are you willing to give up hunt time in the Fall in exchange for time in the Spring?

its not an unlimited resource.

and you want to hunt bears in the spring? 

Check out Canada. I hear they have Spring Bear Hunting up there.


----------



## GSPEED (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m not against spring bear season but North Georgia has too much season for the resources we have or did have.


----------



## splatek (Feb 3, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Its neat to see and a great victory for hunters everywhere to see the senator Wiener from California recently backed off on his bear ban bill. It happened because of bout 20,000 online petitioners. That dont include all the e-mail hits and social media blast he received on the subject. He failed to realize the organization of the hunting community and its ability to keep population numbers, harvest numbers, negative bear/human conflict numbers and many other related numbers for the last 40 years! (The numbers don't lie). UIf we as hunters could really Unite, we're quiet the force to be reckoned with! Sound science and billions of dollars spent nationwide that go toward furthering our passions that in turn further the well being of countless animal species. We just gotta approach the issues together and act like we got a lil' sense?



Yessir. That was cool to watch unfold as just about every hunting related organization that has social media put together a concerted effort to contact the CA senator Wiener. Note: He never admitted to killing the bill b/c of the petitions, but rather quoted "too much to worry about with the COVID pandemic." I realize he's saving face, but I think it's just on the backburner for another way to sneak into legislation. I think Cali bear hunters need to watch that man carefully. That about sums up my trust in gov't right now. But, to your point I agree I think a well thought out, mature, and science based approach could result in some changes here in GA/the East. 

Has anyone contacted the Bear Biologist, Adam Hammond about his thoughts on this? I reckon that would be the first step toward making a change. I am not sure bears are _scientifically_ above carrying capacity, but I am aware that the region has a lot of so-called "problem bears" - Those that attack bird feeders, trash cans, and otherwise produce negative bear-human interactions. I don't know how many of those we see each year if anyone has those data I would be interested. 

One possibility if this moved forward would be to put it on a trial basis: try it out in a few WMAs before expanding, similar to the dogs. Just spitballing here. 

At the end of the day, I am not sure whether I'd rather see spring bear or a concerted push for habitat improvement in the NF/surrounding areas that might help support a better deer population and not impact the bear population.


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 3, 2021)

Mr. Hammond is a great guy and definitely knows his stuff, but on a professional level I wouldn't expect him to go throwing his 2cents around. Especially on a platform such as this.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 3, 2021)

Rulo said:


> Who said anything about having issues harvesting deer? You know for some of us its not all about numbers or points.....
> 
> Now the bears.......do you have problems killing bears?    One has from September 9th until ......what?   January 10th on private property and ... December 26th on the CNF......
> 
> ...


Exactly they do have it in Canada. Bit to far to drive but you added to my point. Your opinion is your opinion on the subject and not a total CONSENSUS as a whole so you anti's have had your say. Not looking for an argument with you. If you don't like to hunt in the springtime or feel it would be immoral. You are always welcome to stay home and let us have our fun. I see alot more for it than against.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 3, 2021)

strothershwacker said:


> Mr. Hammond is a great guy and definitely knows his stuff, but on a professional level I wouldn't expect him to go throwing his 2cents around. Especially on a platform such as this.


Killmaster weighs in on the deer heard all the time. Dont see why hammond wouldn't be willing to give his honest input. He is the most respected voice in the bear community and would definitely be the support and voice needed to get things rolling!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

splatek said:


> Yessir. That was cool to watch unfold as just about every hunting related organization that has social media put together a concerted effort to contact the CA senator Wiener. Note: He never admitted to killing the bill b/c of the petitions, but rather quoted "too much to worry about with the COVID pandemic." I realize he's saving face, but I think it's just on the backburner for another way to sneak into legislation. I think Cali bear hunters need to watch that man carefully. That about sums up my trust in gov't right now. But, to your point I agree I think a well thought out, mature, and science based approach could result in some changes here in GA/the East.
> 
> Has anyone contacted the Bear Biologist, Adam Hammond about his thoughts on this? I reckon that would be the first step toward making a change. I am not sure bears are _scientifically_ above carrying capacity, but I am aware that the region has a lot of so-called "problem bears" - Those that attack bird feeders, trash cans, and otherwise produce negative bear-human interactions. I don't know how many of those we see each year if anyone has those data I would be interested.
> 
> ...



Give me habitat all day. No question. 

Unfortunately, the chances of that are about the same as spring bear. None. 
It's just too politically dangerous, especially now. No one wants to be the biologist who suggested something, only to be the guy who killed bear hunting in his State due to backlash.


----------



## splatek (Feb 3, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Killmaster weighs in on the deer heard all the time. Dont see why hammond wouldn't be willing to give his honest input. He is the most respected voice in the bear community and would definitely be the support and voice needed to get things rolling!



I agree. Christian have you reached out to him? I planned to email or call him soon for updated bear harvest numbers, they must have that data already since you’re supposed to report within a day or two. I’m happy to broach the topic, but I feel like you took the lead here. If nothing else if he could log on and talk about the difficulties vis-a-vis the possibilities, of any. 



ddd-shooter said:


> Give me habitat all day. No question.
> 
> Unfortunately, the chances of that are about the same as spring bear. None.
> It's just too politically dangerous, especially now. No one wants to be the biologist who suggested something, only to be the guy who killed bear hunting in his State due to backlash.



Yeah I see your point. But there has to be some backing for something. I mean they stopped a bear hunting ban in California the state where everything gone you cancer and trees are second to God. 

I personally like the “guard the gate” message, but I also feel like it’s a completely defensive position. Only so long we can dance around the ring avoiding getting hit. At some point we gotta throw a punch.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Great point.
> 
> Hunt bears in the spring during their rut instead of in the fall.
> 
> I'm on board.





splatek said:


> I agree. Christian have you reached out to him? I planned to email or call him soon for updated bear harvest numbers, they must have that data already since you’re supposed to report within a day or two. I’m happy to broach the topic, but I feel like you took the lead here. If nothing else if he could log on and talk about the difficulties vis-a-vis the possibilities, of any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't yet. Before I spoke with him I wanted to give time for a good discussion to mount and see how many would actually be willing to come together and put a little pressure on the subject. Anyone is welcome show input or support in anyway you can. If you are planning to speak with him soon definitely discuss your support and personal opinions. Thanks


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 3, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I haven't yet. Before I spoke with him I wanted to give time for a good discussion to mount and see how many would actually be willing to come together and put a little pressure on the subject. Anyone is welcome show input or support in anyway you can. If you are planning to speak with him soon definitely discuss your support and personal opinions. Thanks




I believe that's the first place I would start, before I ever put pen to paper for a petition.  If the state bear biologist doesn't recommend a spring season, what good will a petition do?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 3, 2021)

Call him and just throw it around. These guys arent hard to get a hold of. Call the office in down by the race track near marrow and tell them youd like to speak with him. He will call you.


----------



## Rulo (Feb 3, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Exactly they do have it in Canada. Bit to far to drive but you added to my point. Your opinion is your opinion on the subject and not a total CONSENSUS as a whole so you anti's have had your say. Not looking for an argument with you. If you don't like to hunt in the springtime or feel it would be immoral. You are always welcome to stay home and let us have our fun. I see alot more for it than against.



Not looking to argue with you either but....can you answer the questions?

sell me on it.....

do you have problems killing bears? 

Need more time?

Think we should hunt them for how long in the Spring? 2, 4, or 6 weeks?

how much pounding do you think the bear population can take?

Are you willing to give up hunt time in the Fall in exchange for time in the Spring? 

and a new one....the Houndsmen......are a new and present voice/force on the North Georgia Bear Hunting scene....they are not going away, looking to expand their opportunities, and a lot more politically active than the Spring Bear Hunt crowd...how do they figure into your plan?


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rulo said:


> Not looking to argue with you either but....can you answer the questions?
> 
> sell me on it.....
> 
> ...



You asked Christian, but I'll answer.

If it were up to me, I'd open a 6 week season starting June 1. I'd issue an extra tag for the spring season that doesn't count toward the annual 2 already in existence. Id open the entire northern bear zone, and hope that the success is very high and the population is reduced. Reduced a lot. My prediction, however, is the impact to the overall population would be minimal. Folks simply are not going to be interested overall, especiallyin the heat. There are few folks on most of the mtn WMA'S during bear season now, even during the special early gun hunt. I know this, because I've hunted every one of them.

This time would be in addition to the fall season. I have zero problems killing bears, in fact, I challenge you to find anyone on this forum who has seen and killed more than me in this State. 

The Houndsmen are hunting very targeted areas, they are doing those specific mountains a lot of good.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rulo said:


> Not looking to argue with you either but....can you answer the questions?
> 
> sell me on it.....
> 
> ...


It doesn’t have to be anything extravagant. Make it a 5 day rifle or lesser weapon hunt. The first 5 days of the hog/yote mini season. Do a super limited quota draw, like 20-40 tags. Make it on the same WMAs as the dog hunt. Chestatee/Hooch both have good bear populations, and hunters have a lesser chance of interacting with hikers and vacationing nature lovers. Harvest will be super limited, it won’t interfere with turkey season, and it will let the e spring bear hunters scratch and itch they never knew they had.


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 3, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> You asked Christian, but I'll answer.
> 
> If it were up to me, I'd open a 6 week season starting June 1. I'd issue an extra tag for the spring season that doesn't count toward the annual 2 already in existence. Id open the entire northern bear zone, and hope that the success is very high and the population is reduced. Reduced a lot. My prediction, however, is the impact to the overall population would be minimal. Folks simply are not going to be interested overall, especiallyin the heat. There are few folks on most of the mtn WMA'S during bear season now, even during the special early gun hunt. I know this, because I've hunted every one of them.
> 
> ...


good feedback and I've seen all the pics I know you can get them, my issue is I dont live there, my season is reduced to a few weekends some seasons due to work. One thing I have learned is they move around a good bit and real big ones are even further between. I personally welcome any opportunity to sportsmen as long as there's no negative impact. I dont mind the heat if there is a good opportunity at a nice bear for sure.


----------



## splatek (Feb 3, 2021)

I know nothing but in all the reading I’ve done game seasons usually have several benefits: 

1) Hunter participation
2) license revenue
3) serves some purpose to the overall management of that game and/or other game species that are impacted
4) reduce nuisance bears/animals
5) possible removal of mature, no longer reproductively viable members

Just to make a few. If some folks feel like bears are contributing to the deer demise that’s a value add 
I will say one thing it ain’t gonna make the woman in my house hair that’s for sure. ?


----------



## splatek (Feb 3, 2021)

And if there was a serial killer stays for bears in north Georgia, buckman1 would be among the most wanted list


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 3, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I challenge you to find anyone on this forum who has seen and killed more than me in this State.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's true!  Of course, it helps when you found the spot the DNR releases it's problem bears!


----------



## Thetrooper (Feb 3, 2021)

It would be cool but I would not want to dress and quarter a bear in 90° heat and then haul him 2-3 miles back to the truck.  Meat and hide would spoil a lot easier.  I guess its similar in September but I've only hunted bear once and it was in November ideal game care temperatures.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 3, 2021)

@northgeorgiasportsman 
Hacking the DNR database takes talent!


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 3, 2021)

Thetrooper said:


> It would be cool but I would not want to dress and quarter a bear in 90° heat and then haul him 2-3 miles back to the truck.  Meat and hide would spoil a lot easier.  I guess its similar in September but I've only hunted bear once and it was in November ideal game care temperatures.


Hunt close and keep a cooler of ice at the truck. Bears are on their feet more and from my experience you dont have to go that far back to find them that time of the year. I see more mature bears when we come up trout fishing around fathers day than I do any other time!


----------



## splatek (Feb 4, 2021)

I reckon several of you have received this in your email inbox if you had suggested Spring Bear season... looks like a no go all around.


----------



## splatek (Feb 4, 2021)

It was a fun discussion, while it lasted.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> It was a fun discussion, while it lasted.


Hey man kudos to yall that reached out, and kudos to the WRD for responding so thoroughly with scientifically sound research. Looking at Idaho they have over 40k bears. Maybe a Spring trip to Idaho is in order!


----------



## splatek (Feb 4, 2021)

@Joe Brandon Idaho!? 
Not me, if Georgia can't approve a Spring bear season then I am going to Oklahoma where they are seriously considering opening up Bigfoot season! 
https://www.npr.org/2021/01/25/9602...wmaker-introduces-bigfoot-hunting-season-bill

Funny thing is some of y'all would probably still fill your tag...


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 4, 2021)

You boys are wasting your time.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2021)

splatek said:


> I reckon several of you have received this in your email inbox if you had suggested Spring Bear season... looks like a no go all around.
> 
> View attachment 1064217
> View attachment 1064218







> Bear hunting is particularly vilified by a segment of the non-hunting public...



So this was used in the argument against a spring season.  But bringing in dogs to chase and harass these cuddly bears wasn't potentially a threat?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 4, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So this was used in the argument against a spring season.  But bringing in dogs to chase and harass these cuddly bears wasn't potentially a threat?



That didn't require a law change.  Regulation changes are usually only on the radar of hunters rather than the general public.


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2021)

A cub has a good chance of surviving if mom is shot in the fall rather than in the spring. Speaking of first year cubs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> That didn't require a law change.  Regulation changes are usually only on the radar of hunters rather than the general public.



So adding a dog hunt was just a change in regulations, but adding a spring hunt would require a change to law?  Is that correct?  I understand the sentiment of not getting the public spotlight on something.


----------



## splatek (Feb 4, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So adding a dog hunt was just a change in regulations, but adding a spring hunt would require a change to law?  Is that correct?  I understand the sentiment of not getting the public spotlight on something.



According to what @C.Killmaster has told us previously, yes. A change in regulations, like moving the date of the dog-bear hunt (you are welcome @jbogg ) is something that DNR can do, but changing season dates is a legal change, or change to the law about hunting seasons, etc. 

So what that really means is it'll be really hard to get our own bigfoot season (or spring bear season), but should be relatively easy to get the dog dates changed.... Although I suspect neither will ever occur.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 4, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So adding a dog hunt was just a change in regulations, but adding a spring hunt would require a change to law?  Is that correct?  I understand the sentiment of not getting the public spotlight on something.



That is correct.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2021)

Dang! Talk about a thread killer!!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Feb 4, 2021)

They obviously received enough talk to craft a response email and send it out.. I say keep pushing. Several years ago hounds were off the table, so was baiting deer, and so forth. It takes a while to get something new going


----------



## Timberjack86 (Feb 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> They obviously received enough talk to craft a response email and send it out.. I say keep pushing. Several years ago hounds were off the table, so was baiting deer, and so forth. It takes a while to get something new going


I agree keep pushing


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 5, 2021)

Raylander said:


> They obviously received enough talk to craft a response email and send it out.. I say keep pushing. Several years ago hounds were off the table, so was baiting deer, and so forth. It takes a while to get something new going



Go for it.  Once the general public realizes we hunt bears you can expect lots of articles like this.  We hunters are only 6% of the population in Georgia (bear hunters probably far less than 1%), that's why DNR isn't supporting this.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/lo...24934.html#:~:text=>-,By,of bears in the wild.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Feb 5, 2021)

Until we start winning the war on our narrative in the media, Im afraid it's all a lost cause. Hopefully, social media and grassroots conservation talk will help get the general public on our side. Until then, I hate to say it, but we kinda have to bide our time.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 5, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Go for it.  Once the general public realizes we hunt bears you can expect lots of articles like this.  We hunters are only 6% of the population in Georgia (bear hunters probably far less than 1%), that's why DNR isn't supporting this.
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article238224934.html#:~:text=>-,By,of bears in the wild.



I understand that perspective. It’s sad that we have to hide in case we ‘hurt some feelings’. I also understand that the state legislature has more say than the WRD. I’d like to see that change to the Missouri model. Bear hunting in general is under attack. I don’t see how being quiet about it will help anything. Maybe it’s stubborn, but I’m not a hide in the shadows kind of feller.

I don’t know if GA would benefit from spring hunts but it seems to me that it is the most effective way to check the population. States that cut out their previous spring hunts have a real problem with keeping numbers in line-IE Maine and CO. ~10% fall take does not keep pace. In any state.. AR has been hammering their bear at that rate for a long time only to have the population spread to neighboring states. NC has bears at the beach now. I’d rather hunt bear than any other game we have. I like some places rotten with bear. If they told me we had a 2-day sling shot hunt; I’d be there. However, if the state is serious about keeping the pop in check or slightly reducing it; merely swapping methods of take in the fall will not accomplish that imo. Bear management is new when compared to other game, there isn’t as much data to draw from. It’s starting to look like bear populations, particularly in eastern states, grow at a much larger rate than previously thought.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 5, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Until we start winning the war on our narrative in the media, Im afraid it's all a lost cause. Hopefully, social media and grassroots conservation talk will help get the general public on our side. Until then, I hate to say it, but we kinda have to bide our time.



Agreed, and since it would require legislative action at the state level we’d likely be more successful herding cats. But, that doesn’t mean we have to be quiet. Nothing good will be accomplished through silence.


----------



## Whit90 (Feb 5, 2021)

I am no bear hunter, although I am wanting to start next season. But I do believe, like others, we are playing with fire with this topic. With each generation that is born the general public is becoming more sensitive in every way possible. If attention is drawn to bear hunting then all the snowflakes that think with their emotions and not with logic will cry about it, and most likely get their way, because the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Unfortunately it seems that all the snowflakes are much more effective at forming a united voice than us hunters.

I like Clay Newcomb's, of bear hunter magazine, slogan: Guard the gate. 
Meaning guard what we have and dont give an inch. Because if we give an inch... you know...

Although not bringing attention to it and just keeping it out of the eyes of the rest of the world isnt the worst idea either. IDK... sounds cowardly as I type this, but like I said, those snowflakes are much more unified and there are more of them than us. .

Why is the general public (nonhunters) so attached to bears anyway??


----------



## splatek (Feb 5, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I understand that perspective. It’s sad that we have to hide in case we ‘hurt some feelings’. I also understand that the state legislature has more say than the WRD. I’d like to see that change to the Missouri model. Bear hunting in general is under attack. I don’t see how being quiet about it will help anything. Maybe it’s stubborn, but I’m not a hide in the shadows kind of feller.



What gets me is it's the non-hunting liberals that will have their feelings hurt about this, but it's those same people that will cite science about other issues, climate change. I am not saying climates aren't changing, my point is you shouldn't be able to pick and choose where you apply science and where you apply emotion. I am particularly opposed to animal rights folks, because my first year of grad school they destroyed a colleague's animal lab, resulting in all of those lab animals dying in the basement of the science building, 10 years of research destroyed, and millions of dollars of funding out the door.



whitney90 said:


> I like Clay Newcomb's, of bear hunter magazine, slogan: Guard the gate.
> Meaning guard what we have and dont give an inch. Because if we give an inch... you know...



I like this fella too, however, his notion of "Guard the gate" ain't going to work for much longer. Before long it'll be like guarding the gate while standing with our backs to the cliff. At some point there the defense has to get the ball back for their offense..., right?


----------



## Christian hughey (Feb 5, 2021)

I really appreciate everyones support and after emailing back and forth with mr hammond I got what everyone wanted, his honest opinion. His two main concerns were orphaning Cubs and the non hunter crowd causing a stink for the whole thing all together. When you look in respect of the general public, we are a small voice. So until the bears start bothering them to the point they want them gone I'm thinking we are gonna be out of luck on this one. I feel without dnr support on this it would be a lost cause. I totally respect the opinion and hard work provided by dnr. Our state has come along way due to they're efforts and eventhough I'm ready to hit the woods this spring after a big fat head, all we can do is come together, go to the meetings and keep bringing it up. I really think theres still some topic for discussion to add male bear only to the short already present predator season starting may 25th would still be a good idea but I also understand they are a big game animal and this would take significant changes.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 5, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I understand that perspective. It’s sad that we have to hide in case we ‘hurt some feelings’. I also understand that the state legislature has more say than the WRD. I’d like to see that change to the Missouri model. Bear hunting in general is under attack. I don’t see how being quiet about it will help anything. Maybe it’s stubborn, but I’m not a hide in the shadows kind of feller.
> 
> I don’t know if GA would benefit from spring hunts but it seems to me that it is the most effective way to check the population. States that cut out their previous spring hunts have a real problem with keeping numbers in line-IE Maine and CO. ~10% fall take does not keep pace. In any state.. AR has been hammering their bear at that rate for a long time only to have the population spread to neighboring states. NC has bears at the beach now. I’d rather hunt bear than any other game we have. I like some places rotten with bear. If they told me we had a 2-day sling shot hunt; I’d be there. However, if the state is serious about keeping the pop in check or slightly reducing it; merely swapping methods of take in the fall will not accomplish that imo. Bear management is new when compared to other game, there isn’t as much data to draw from. It’s starting to look like bear populations, particularly in eastern states, grow at a much larger rate than previously thought.



I totally agree on the politics, it really stinks to have to tiptoe around with bear hunting.  Personally, I would welcome an additional opportunity if we didn't have the political issues and it was biologically feasible.  With that said, our bear biologist believes that the fall season can yield adequate harvest to manage the population and there is greater risk for orphaned cubs in a spring season.  I trust his expertise on the matter so I couldn't support it.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 5, 2021)

Pigs get fat, and hogs get slaughtered. I truly believe in this case hunters need to be strategic. I’m pleased to see the DNR also recognizes the potential downside of a spring bear hunt. I would love to see hunting opportunities expanded as much as anybody, but we already have an extremely generous season compared to many states.  Georgia is not all that different from Florida with many Snowbirds moving here every day. Honestly, I’m just hoping that we will be able to quietly fly under the radar and keep what we have in the way of hunting opportunities.  The lack of support from hunters for the foothills project is proof enough that we hunters are never going to have the megaphone.


----------



## Whit90 (Feb 5, 2021)

splatek said:


> I like this fella too, however, his notion of "Guard the gate" ain't going to work for much longer. Before long it'll be like guarding the gate while standing with our backs to the cliff. At some point there the defense has to get the ball back for their offense..., right?




Agreed. Hunters are already out numbered and seem to be a dying bread.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 5, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I totally agree on the politics, it really stinks to have to tiptoe around with bear hunting.  Personally, I would welcome an additional opportunity if we didn't have the political issues and it was biologically feasible.  With that said, our bear biologist believes that the fall season can yield adequate harvest to manage the population and there is greater risk for orphaned cubs in a spring season.  I trust his expertise on the matter so I couldn't support it.



Understandable


----------



## Raylander (Feb 5, 2021)

splatek said:


> liberals



That really chaps my behind as well. Those same folks preach science as a settled absolute when it fits their narrative. I guess if that was the case, the world would still be flat..  All scientists should not agree. We learn best by questioning, and pushing one another (in a respectful manner).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Until we start winning the war on our narrative in the media, Im afraid it's all a lost cause. Hopefully, social media and grassroots conservation talk will help get the general public on our side. Until then, I hate to say it, but we kinda have to bide our time.



When bears start showing up in residential neighborhoods like coyotes have then the local media will maybe run enough stories to change the people's attitude.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 6, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When bears start showing up in residential neighborhoods like coyotes have then the local media will maybe run enough stories to change the people's attitude.



Not likely.  Bears are an absolute nuisance in residential areas, but look at New Jersey.  Overpopulated with problem bears and the bears have lost all fear of humans.  But the liberal voters don't want hunters to fix the problem, they want the government to do it.  And more and more of those liberal voters have moved to Georgia.


----------



## splatek (Feb 6, 2021)

I have family that lives in Jersey and things are a mess. there are bears in neighborhoods. Rather than let hunters harvest and use the animal they essentially just euthanize them. I actually had a long discussion about this with my mother who was under the impression that it was all simply “trophy” hunting and that nobody ate meat. When I told her the woman and mother in law said bear was their favorite wild game her attitude changed. She’s just one old lady. Jerry is a mess on so many levels, I used to think it was the California of the East


----------

